# Prozac



## tan (Nov 9, 2003)

I have had IBS-D for 6 years now and have recently been prescribed Prozac i have tried other antidepressants but they had to many side affects the Prozac doesn't seem to have any yet but was wondering if any one else was using this has it worked and was concerned about gaining weight as i am over weight already i don't want anymore,i was also told to go and see a therapist for stress and wondering if this has helped anyone else


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I take Xanax and Effexor XR for my IBS-D--which is under control--and I also see a psychiatrist regularly. It has certainly been helpful for me to do both, and a number of recent studies show that the combination of the right meds and good therapy has the most positive outcome. Take care.


----------

